# Pit Bull and Shih Tzu together?



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I have 2 Shih Tzus that are the love of my life. I've been trying to choose a third dog that will make me feel a little safer. Right now I'm thinking about a Pit Bull. I would definitely adopt one from the shelter. I feel like I would be doing a great thing since their chances of getting adopted are so low.

My main concern is having a Pit Bull with 2 fluffy little dogs. I trust Pit Bulls with people, but I really question them around other animals. I'm hoping that someone with experience can tell me if getting a Pit Bull might be a good idea or if it's a death sentence for my little guys.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldn't get any breed to feel safe, especially not one that is known to be very fond of people. DA is ALWAYS a possibility with Pit Bulls and any home not prepared to manage it, have a dog that is not OK with other dogs, and take proper precautions (as in not leaving the dogs alone together, knowing how to break up a dog fight, and that a Pit may not start the fight but will end it) should not consider the breed.


----------



## puterputz (May 3, 2011)

Read this:

*Is this breed good with other dogs in general?*
The short answer is no. Developed for the purpose of fighting other dogs, most pit bulls are dog aggressive, at least to some degree. Some pit bulls will simply not tolerate any other dogs, regardless of sex. A few pit bulls will remain dog friendly their entire lives, but they are a minority.The majority of pit bulls are at least same sex aggressive and as adults will not do well with other dogs of the same sex or those that are "pushy" with them, although as pups they may get along fine (this can be very misleading to a novice pit bull owner). Pit bulls will commonly start developing signs of dog aggression between the ages of 8 months and 2 years, although it can develop at any age and can come on either gradually or quite suddenly. It is important to note that many pit bulls do not display the "typical" signs of dog aggression before a fight. They may not growl, bark, or posture at all, but simply alert and raise up on their toes. Owners of dog aggressive pit bulls learn to "read" their dogs and recognize the subtle signs indicating impending dog aggression. Training will not eliminate dog aggression in the pit bull but, when combined with responsibility and vigilance, training can bring these natural tendencies under control in on-leash situations. Where housemates are concerned, if one is a pit bull, extra care should be taken to prevent tension over food, desirable treats (like bones), and favored toys. These items are often "triggers" for spats or fights between dogs sharing the same house and owners should be very aware of them. This is also the reason that an adult pit bull should NOT be left alone with housemates or other dogs. Due to their fighting heritage, many pit bulls do not recognize signs of submission given by a dog they are fighting and, if they are unsupervised, the results can be disastrous. It should be noted that many breeds have dog aggressive tendencies, and leaving any such breed unsupervised with another dog, especially a dog of the same sex, can lead to a tragedy.

For the article in full, click here: http://www.rescueeverydog.org/pitbull_breed.html


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

What's wrong with me having a dog that makes me feel safer? Something morally wrong with it? Although Pit Bulls are people friendly, MANY people are scared of them. I'm not the type that would encourage them to be mean or walk them on a big chain or something. My 2 Shih Tzus don't start fights. The are very submissive with people and other dogs.

Edited to add- Thank you Puterputz for thoroughly answering my question. I now know 100% that I will not be getting a Pit Bull. It's a shame because they have a lot of good qualities.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> What's wrong with me having a dog that makes me feel safer? Something morally wrong with it? Although Pit Bulls are people friendly, MANY people are scared of them. I'm not the type that would encourage them to be mean or walk them on a big chain or something. My 2 Shih Tzus don't start fights. The are very submissive with people and other dogs.
> 
> Edited to add- Thank you Puterputz for thoroughly answering my question. I now know 100% that I will not be getting a Pit Bull. It's a shame because they have a lot of good qualities.


I was not questioning your moral compass, so no. The idea of getting a dog simply to feel safe because other people fear the breed based on wrong social stigmas is merely beyond me. The idea of getting a dog, untrained in protection sports and friendly with humans by nature, is also beyond me. Neither are legit to me. How your dogs are is also a moot point when it comes to another dogs dog aggression. 

I answered your question, you just apparently did not like the answer. You asked if you should get a Pit for A reason but were concerned about B.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Thosewordsatbest- I'm tired and don't feel like splitting hairs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Definitely wasn't splitting hairs. It seems your question has been answered and decision made.


----------



## Vanessae81 (May 2, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with wanting to have a big dog to feel safer. However pittbulls are a tricky breed. Unless you are experienced with them, it's better not to take one, unless you plan to devote alot of time and money into training it. Other wise you will not feel safe... if it takes one bite of your small dogs, it's game over. There are many breeds of dogs who make great protectors and are alot easier to train. Even a labrador would make a good protector, and it would be alot easier to train. I had a pittbull 10 years ago, I was very inexperienced and it ended up getting sent to the pound because to became to wild.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> knowing how to break up a dog fight, and that a Pit may not start the fight but will end it


^^^^^^
This x 100

Im all for people adopting from shelters but when there are other dogs already in the household,especially small breeds which are vulnerable i'd go down the puppy route. I have a staffordshire bull terrier with bad DA but he is brilliant within his own pack and the least dominant. 

There are also many other breed options if you want a dog to make you feel safer,not sure how common SBT are there but i know many people with small breeds and staffs,also you can go larger and consider a mastiff of some kind,bull mastiff,Cane corso or maybe even boxer (although boxers to me are not one bit intimidating)

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with getting a larger dog for the deterrent factor IF you want another dog in general; as in, don't get one strictly for "protection" but if you want a dog already, choosing a larger one is fine. 

Almost any large dog makes a good deterrent and there are plenty of them in shelters. Labs and lab mixes are very common, especially black labs, and would be a good choice. Boxers too. Heck, my friend has a larger all black BC mix that has scared several men off her farm (although, that dog WILL bite)

Just remember that the dog isn't there to protect you, he is just helping out by lowering your chances of encountering trouble. My large hound often makes suspicious people cross the street and I think he probably would be defensive if needed, but I have not trained him as a PP dog and much prefer that he is actually super friendly and safe around kids etc.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd go with a black lab or black lab mixed with something other than a bully breed. Many people are scared enough of large black dogs so you don't have to get a pit bull or GSD to scare people off. Any large dog that barks should be enough. Also, large black dogs are the least adoptable dogs in any shelter so you'd be saving a dogs life.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you getting a Pitbull just because you want a dog to make you feel safe, or are you getting a Pitbull because you enjoy the breed and want as a pet anyway? How much do you know about the breed?

I got Porter because a guy kept messing with me when I was alone and I wanted a dog to make him back off. We got a Rottweiler because we just happen to LOVE large mastiff type and gaurding breeds. So we really just got the dog we wanted sooner than we planned. Since I wanted a large dog anyway I was really happy to put all the time into him that he needed.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Shell said:


> I have not trained him as a PP dog and much prefer that he is actually super friendly and safe around kids etc.


If your dog is friendly and safe with kids before properly done PP training, then they will be friendly and safe with kids afterwards. Proper PP training is like teaching someone to fight. It shouldn't change their basic personality, simply give them more tools to recognize and respond to a threat. 

To the OP, although I love the breed, it doesn't sound like it might be the best choice for your situation. Unless you can find a dog who has previously lived with small dogs with no history of issue, I'd be concerned about the background of any adult, and small dogs. Any larger dog can do real damage to your little ones, but I'd probably avoid rescuing a breed known for DA, unless you are really prepared to deal with it, including keeping the dogs separated for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

dantero said:


> If your dog is friendly and safe with kids before properly done PP training, then they will be friendly and safe with kids afterwards. Proper PP training is like teaching someone to fight. It shouldn't change their basic personality, simply give them more tools to recognize and respond to a threat.


I should clarify that those were two separate statements. I do not want the responsibility and insurance increase that comes with a trained PP dog, I am not saying the training would make him aggressive. I am happy with his natural judgment of people as is. It is like "Forget the dog, beware of owner"
Although, I have observed that teaching a person to fight can actually increase their chances of getting into a confrontation... but maybe dogs are easier to train


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

If you want a third dog and happen to want a larger one, there's no harm in that. (I have both larger and small dogs, though in my case I just like the breed and am not worried about deterrent factors) I'd second getting any larger sized, dark colored dog. People are far more wary of dark dogs. My first male Chow was black, my current male is red. Both were equally people friendly and would happily accept pets from anyone. Yet for all of my black male's 13 years, people would give him a wide berth. Aesop, red male, is far more likely to be approached. Even with his being larger.


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

I would never get an American Pit Bull Terrier for protection. The people you want to frighten away will probably not be afraid of one. Walking my dogs, I get stopped by the people I would avoid telling me I have nice looking pits, what’s their bloodlines, do I want to breed them. Older people and people with children usually take one look at my dogs and cross the street.

If you want to feel safer, take self-defense courses – probably cheaper than feeding/vetting a dog for the rest of its life. If you plan on getting a third dog anyway, a medium sized dog mutt will do. The average person only needs an alarm barker. A dog in general is usually enough of a deterrent, but if someone really wants to hurt you or really wants to rob your home they'll do it no matter what kind of dog you have. For that reason, we keep our dogs crated when we're gone so that if someone does break in, our dogs will be safely contained in their crates and not able to escape and get hit by a car.



> The idea of getting a dog simply to feel safe because other people fear the breed based on wrong social stigmas is merely beyond me.


A million and one likes on this!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had hoped to get a larger breed as well ( I have a shih tzu mix), but upon further research especially about predatory drift I've completely ruled it out. I'm now looking into small-medium sized like Shelties.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> I had hoped to get a larger breed as well ( I have a shih tzu mix), but upon further research especially about predatory drift I've completely ruled it out. I'm now looking into small-medium sized like Shelties.


I think it really depends on the dogs in question. I had a rescued JRT (she died a few years ago from an obstruction) who specifically did well in my house because she was little and I had big dogs. Her original rescuer had to place her, because he had all smaller dogs, and there were constant fights which were resulting in her going to the vet for stitches.

When I took her, my dogs just looked at her like she was a permanent puppy, and gave her what I call a "puppy license". She was allowed to do all sorts of stupid terrier things, and they just looked at her with a bemused expression. Once in awhile they would get tired of it and pin her down, but then never took it past that. Basically they treated her just like they would treat a puppy. A puppy with attitude , but still a puppy. And they tend to look at all small dogs like that. Once they realize it's a dog. That is the one thing I'm careful of, if we are out at say an agility class, and there is a small dog who gets the zoomies and likes to run over into other rings, I will make a point of my dogs meeting that dog briefly, so they realize it's a dog and not a rabbit or something. But within our own pack, it's obviously not an issue since they know their packmates.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

LoMD13 said:


> I had hoped to get a larger breed as well ( I have a shih tzu mix), but upon further research especially about predatory drift I've completely ruled it out. I'm now looking into small-medium sized like Shelties.


It depends on the breed you want and the dog its self. My Rottweiler only gets along with small dogs (and all small animals). We lived with a family memeber for 2 months that has a 12 pound dog. Porter did awesome. He would chase the dog, but go slow enough for the other dog to get away. He would lay down so they could play bite each other and let her jump all over his back. He really made sure to hold back so she didn't get hurt. You need to pick a breed with lower pray drive and talk to the breeder about their dogs and how well they do with small dogs. Also get a puppy so it grows up with your dogs.


----------



## puterputz (May 3, 2011)

I agree! We got our Lucy from Lab Rescue at 6 mths. She is a barker and will let you know when someone is around...friend or not. Many people are scared of large black dogs. We had a terrier mix and I asked my vet what would be a good second dog to add to the family. His recommendation was a Lab puppy at 5-6mths old. She came crate and potty trained. I would definately check out your local Lab Rescue. However, Labs will be child like for MANY years. LOL They love food and chewing. Learned a lot by having her...who knew that rawhide was so bad for dogs! I now give her marrow bones from the meat dept. for chewing. One time we had a 6LB ribroast on the back of our counter thawing and she got a hold of it and ate the whole thing!! Bones and all. We have gone to bed and found a butcher knife there...??? Still can't figure that one out.
She has so much energy, that I take her for bike rides with our bike tow leash. ( www.biketowleash.com) It makes biking and exercising a breeze, AND safe! Just one word of caution though with Labs. Our lives changed when we got our Lucy! I would be so wore out in the beginning after a day, I felt like a stay at home mom with 2 toddlers! They have lots of energy and need a fenced yard along with lots of exercise. If you can't do that, then it would be best not to get a lab. That is why so many are found in the shelters.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I would DEFINITELY not train it for personal protection, just a large dog that would be a deterrant. Many, many people are afraid of Pit Bulls, so I would get the best of both worlds with a dog that is actually friendly, but scary. There are some good suggestions here as to what kind of dog to get. I wouldn't get a Lab because they don't fit my lifestyle. I don't want to play endless fetch and have a dog that basically everyone knows to be friendly. I also find them to be plain and kind of a generic "dog" (sorry sorry to owners who have one). I really like the suggestion of Cane Corso. I'll look into it.

I just read about the Cane Corso and they are WAY too much dog for me. I think the breed I'm looking for doesn't exist. I guess I'll keep on eye on animal shelters and petfinder. This is about 4-5 months away.


----------



## puterputz (May 3, 2011)

Here's a thought...what about adopting an older large dog? There are many out there that need homes and they are more layed back...just a thought.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Yup, as I said above, my focus is going to be on a shelter dog.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe a Doberman? I'm honestly not sure what they're like with other dogs, but with cropped ears they have "tough" look. Definitely research them though, to make sure they'd be right for you.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I absolutely love Dobermans, but I also think they are too much dog for me. I'm a couch potato and they're very active. I don't think they would be happy in my home. Right now it's really seeming that a shelter dog is my best choice.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd like to point out that Pit Bulls are VERY high energy. Ask Darkmoon what happens if nubs doesn't get enough exercise. Even my girl who's a bully mix needs tons of exercise as well as mental stimulation or she becomes destructive.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> I'd like to point out that Pit Bulls are VERY high energy.


That's why I suggested a Dobe.. figured if she was ok with handling the energy level of a Pit, a Dobe would be ok too!



luvntzus said:


> I absolutely love Dobermans, but I also think they are too much dog for me. I'm a couch potato and they're very active. I don't think they would be happy in my home. Right now it's really seeming that a shelter dog is my best choice.


Also, are you expecting a shelter dog to be less energetic? There really isn't any reason why they would be.. unless you're thinking of getting a senior perhaps.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pit bull....better have an excellent fence...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKDXThV3bgU&feature=related

better have a LOT of chew toys...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU70oTcpq-k

and amongst other things..a pretty sturdy leash and strong arms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU9hFOOaNfk


and if you get a pit like mine...bars on your upstairs windows.....


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> I absolutely love Dobermans, but I also think they are too much dog for me. I'm a couch potato and they're very active. I don't think they would be happy in my home. Right now it's really seeming that a shelter dog is my best choice.


Plenty of shelter dogs are high energy, often that's why they are in the shelter because people couldn't cope with them. However, it does present a great option for getting older (but not senior) dog. A dog aged 4-5 years old is still in his prime but has matured past the puppy and young'n stage and many would do well on 2 long walks per day. Another option is a retired greyhound. Find one in rescue that does well with smaller dogs and you could have yourself a very large couch potato that just needs occasional full blast runs (fenced yard or dog park runs)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

A Greyhound isn't even slightly intimidating and do they even bark if someone comes to the door? I also don't like needle nosed breeds. As far as a shelter dog, I've worked at 2 animal shelters and yes a lot of the dogs are very high energy, especially when pent up in cages. But there are calm, middle aged dogs. There were two that I SO wished I could have had. One was a Shar Pei/Lab mix named Mr. Pibb. There was another bear coat Shar Pei named Winnie the Pooh. There have to be other good dogs that had owners who just dumped them. Also, that's what visits are for. You can tell pretty quickly if it's going to be a match. I'm probably going that route because I don't think a SINGLE purebred dog suits what I'm looking for. I've been through the AKC sight a hundred times and also checked into rare breeds. I just want a medium/large dog that looks intimidating, but is friendly. I'd say Boxer, but they have too much energy.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

People are scared of any large dog. If they aren't scared of big dogs they wont be scared of a "scary" breed. That is one thing I have learned from having Porter and being around a lot of other people with large dogs in public. Get a Great Dane, from what i've seen people that seem like trouble are more scared of them than they are a Rottweiler. Plus you can take them out in public and not have to worry about everyone treating you like crap. Same with a Mastiff, plus they are lazy and more like what you are looking for. 

That's another thing, if you get a dog people are scared of are you going to able to handle people treating you and your dog poorly? I know Rottweiler and Pitbull owners get a lot of nasty looks and comments.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

TStafford said:


> People are scared of any large dog. If they aren't scared of big dogs they wont be scared of a "scary" breed. That is one thing I have learned from having Porter and being around a lot of other people with large dogs in public. Get a Great Dane, from what i've seen people that seem like trouble are more scared of them than they are a Rottweiler. Plus you can take them out in public and not have to worry about everyone treating you like crap. Same with a Mastiff, plus they are lazy and more like what you are looking for.
> 
> That's another thing, if you get a dog people are scared of are you going to able to handle people treating you and your dog poorly? I know Rottweiler and Pitbull owners get a lot of nasty looks and comments.


I do like Great Danes, but I don't love them. I hadn't thought of how I would handle people giving me dirty looks about my dog...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> I do like Great Danes, but I don't love them. I hadn't thought of how I would handle people giving me dirty looks about my dog...


let's see...

people running screaming. snatching up their kids and shoving them in the car. randomly calling animal control for no reason. petitioning neighbors to try to get the dog gone.


but i think the worst was the guy who pulled a gun on Bolo when we walked past his house...across the street....with her on the leash.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

This thread really sets off my bull shiht sensors.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> let's see...
> 
> people running screaming. snatching up their kids and shoving them in the car. randomly calling animal control for no reason. petitioning neighbors to try to get the dog gone.
> 
> ...


I have no words for that. I couldn't even imagine that it was that bad. 




trumpetjock said:


> This thread really sets off my bull shiht sensors.


What? Are you implying that I started this to cause trouble? I had been scouring petfinder and local shelters looking at Pit Bulls. I thought they would be a good fit as long as they could get along with my little dogs. Obviously that's not the case and it's a shame.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> What? Are you implying that I started this to cause trouble? I had been scouring petfinder and local shelters looking at Pit Bulls. I thought they would be a good fit as long as they could get along with my little dogs. Obviously that's not the case and it's a shame.


It's a pun. Pit BULL, SHIH Tzu. Bull Shiht. 

I hate explaining jokes...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> This thread really sets off my bull shiht sensors.


Aww, you jumped in while I was trying to think of the best way to word it. . .. First thing I thought of when I saw the title.

Yes, if you want a big scary dog (even if he isn't really scary), you have to put up with the jerks. And the homeowners insurance. Not something a Shih Tzu owner has to think of.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Props to you for adopting instead buying, you're sure to make that dog very happy. But as far as your question goes, and along with the many comments made on Pit Bulls, I would have to agree to them that it's a no. There's definitely alot of breed in the shelter to choose from, but I don't think it'd be a good idea for a home with 2 dogs already and just getting that breed just to feel safer.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> It's a pun. Pit BULL, SHIH Tzu. Bull Shiht.
> 
> I hate explaining jokes...


Oops! Sorry a thousand times over.

Willowy- I had forgotten all about homeowner's insurance. Ugh.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pits are great dogs...but they require a lot more out of their owners than most dogs..because of BSL and breed prejudice as well as the fact that they are strong, atheletic and drivey dogs. if you aren't willing to fully commit to the dog even in the face of things like BSL being passed where you are...it's not a good idea.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> A Greyhound isn't even slightly intimidating and do they even bark if someone comes to the door? I also don't like needle nosed breeds. As far as a shelter dog, I've worked at 2 animal shelters and yes a lot of the dogs are very high energy, especially when pent up in cages. But there are calm, middle aged dogs. There were two that I SO wished I could have had. One was a Shar Pei/Lab mix named Mr. Pibb. There was another bear coat Shar Pei named Winnie the Pooh. There have to be other good dogs that had owners who just dumped them. Also, that's what visits are for. You can tell pretty quickly if it's going to be a match. I'm probably going that route because I don't think a SINGLE purebred dog suits what I'm looking for. I've been through the AKC sight a hundred times and also checked into rare breeds. I just want a medium/large dog that looks intimidating, but is friendly. I'd say Boxer, but they have too much energy.


I think a Greyhound would be an excellent fit. They're large dogs, and any large dog is going to be a bad guy deterrent. Get a black one and it looks a lot like a Dobe IMO. They're also not your typical "I LOVE EVERYBODY!" breed, so if someone comes up to you, they're more likely to stare silently than get the wiggles, which I think is a big part of being intimidating. They're very easy-going couch-potatoey dogs, as opposed to other types of "self protection" breeds, which tend to be much higher-energy. Seems like a great fit for you. 

If you're really not into the "needle-nosed" breeds, what about an English Mastiff? They're also big couch potatoes, and they're obviously very intimidating. Just keep in mind there's a big drool factor to consider. Also consider the fact that you will need to keep your small dogs separated from you large dogs at all times when you cannot supervise them. It's incredibly easy for a large dog to accidentally injure a small dog, even if it means no harm.


----------



## dms (May 2, 2011)

I have a english bulldog she's a great watchdog and people are scared of her but she's also a couch potato. She gets along great with my other dogs. The city I live in have banned pit bulls which is a shame cause they really can be great dogs.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I was looking into giant breeds before, but I've realized they're just too much. I'll give Greyhounds a second look.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> I was looking into giant breeds before, but I've realized they're just too much. I'll give Greyhounds a second look.


I'm glad you'll consider them. Another good thing about Greyhounds is that they appear to be very large because of their height, but they're much less massive than other breeds of a similar height, because Greyhounds have a much lighter frame. Something to consider if you want a large dog, but not an absolutely HUGE dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm glad you'll consider them. Another good thing about Greyhounds is that they appear to be very large because of their height, but they're much less massive than other breeds of a similar height, because Greyhounds have a much lighter frame. Something to consider if you want a large dog, but not an absolutely HUGE dog.


Another part of the intimidation factor is that greyhounds tend to be very muscled. With their thin coats (easy care BTW), you can see ripples of muscles from neck to hind end. The kind that say "You can't outrun me and I can take you down" to a troublemaker. I actually agree that I am not a "fan" of the needle-nosed breeds but I have liked every greyhound that I have met in person. My godfather had several over the years and they were all good dogs and well behaved in the house and around children. They almost never show up in shelters but there are tons of them in breed-specific rescue because most of them come from the dog tracks.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pfft People are afraid of Brady and he's like 23 pounds of puppy....

I say get a mutt. Get an adult mutt from a rescue that can tell you the personality of the dog.

Mutts are great because, well, they have lots of character ^.^


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

> I think a Greyhound would be an excellent fit. They're large dogs, and any large dog is going to be a bad guy deterrent. Get a black one and it looks a lot like a Dobe IMO. They're also not your typical "I LOVE EVERYBODY!" breed, so if someone comes up to you, they're more likely to stare silently than get the wiggles, which I think is a big part of being intimidating. They're very easy-going couch-potatoey dogs, as opposed to other types of "self protection" breeds, which tend to be much higher-energy. Seems like a great fit for you.


I'm a single woman with greyhounds (well, only one now... I lost my two seniors within the past two years. ). I do a lot of hiking and camping on my own, and have always found myself very comfortable with my greyhounds nearby. I live on the edge of a dicey city neighborhood, and when I jog up there- the thuggy-types avoid us like the plague. Nargle is right--My Lucy (black) often got mistaken for a Doberman. My dark brindle boy, Jack, is also scary looking- dark and very muscular. None of my greyhounds have been 'waggy' so that makes people wary too.

Another option--although they are a bit needle-nosed too--might be a smooth coated collie? I think collies are some of the more laid-back herding breeds? But they seem very loyal to their people and the size would be intimidating- especially a tri-color.

Or--perhaps an Akita? If you like the spitz breed look? You have a loyal and protective dog, medium/low energy...

Jen


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I looked at different Greyhounds and I can't do it. They really just aren't the dogs for me. I do like the idea of a tri color smooth Collie. I just wonder if they would try to herd my little dogs.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> I looked at different Greyhounds and I can't do it. They really just aren't the dogs for me. I do like the idea of a tri color smooth Collie. I just wonder if they would try to herd my little dogs.


Thats a hell of a lot of energy in a dog for a confessed couch potato.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

katielou said:


> Thats a hell of a lot of energy in a dog for a confessed couch potato.


Agreed, I'm not sure very many herders would be ideal for someone who's looking for a dog with an energy level closer to that of a Shih Tzu.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay, the smooth Collie is out. I'm about to give up on this whole protection dog thing and get a cat. Not kidding. I really like Exotic Shorthairs. My dogs are very gentle around cats and Exotic Shorthairs are a shorthaired Persian with plush fur. They are calmer than regular cats and have smushy faces.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> Okay, the smooth Collie is out. I'm about to give up on this whole protection dog thing and get a cat. Not kidding. I really like Exotic Shorthairs. My dogs are very gentle around cats and Exotic Shorthairs are a shorthaired Persian with plush fur. They are calmer than regular cats and have smushy faces.


 Problem solved.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Based on your post history, I think any sort of medium size+ dog is going to be too much for you.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

There are other breeds out there that if socialized can live quite happily with Shih Tzu's.







This was a picture of my Inga and her best friend Shenia. Also, Rottweiler's though sweet and wonderful (if properly socialized) do give off the protective heir about them. Most people wouldn't be foolish enough to mess with one they didn't know. That certainly is not why I have this breed but honestly, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Adventure said:


> I would never get an American Pit Bull Terrier for protection. The people you want to frighten away will probably not be afraid of one. Walking my dogs, I get stopped by the people I would avoid telling me I have nice looking pits, what’s their bloodlines, do I want to breed them. Older people and people with children usually take one look at my dogs and cross the street.


I have never even considered this, but in retrospect, you are SO RIGHT! Moms with kids are willing to step off the sidewalk and _walk their kids in the street _rather than share a sidewalk with Alvin, but skeevy dudes will walk right by and say, "Good looking dog ya got there."



RaeganW said:


> Based on your post history, I think any sort of medium size+ dog is going to be too much for you.





luvntzus said:


> I wouldn't get a Lab because they don't fit my lifestyle. I don't want to play endless fetch and have a dog that basically everyone knows to be friendly.


I'm gonna agree with Raegan here, especially considering this comment and the lack of knowledge it demonstrates. I have never owned a Pit, but I do own a Lab and I work with a majority of Pits at the shelter. In my personal experience, the two breeds have quite a few similarities. They are both good alert dogs and also extremely friendly with people. They are both very athletic and require a great deal of exercise (although of course their preferred forms may be different). They are both extremely smart and can be very disciplined workers, if given appropriate jobs. If not, they can be massively destructive and neurotic. I think many Pits tend to have harder temperaments, but I have seen them be extremely biddable with their owners when their owners know how to work with them. Certainly if you can't handle a Lab, then you don't want a Pit. Or a Collie, lol.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

It's true. I'm familiar with a lot of breeds, but those aren't ones that I've never looked into before.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> Okay, the smooth Collie is out. I'm about to give up on this whole protection dog thing and get a cat. Not kidding. I really like Exotic Shorthairs. My dogs are very gentle around cats and Exotic Shorthairs are a shorthaired Persian with plush fur. They are calmer than regular cats and have smushy faces.


Exotics are grand. But didn't you already have a Persian. Thought I remembered a naming thread a bit back. 

That aside, this is possibly the most scattered thread ever.. From Bully breed to cat in about 12 posts..


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, this thread turned into a completely different direction. lol I ended up not getting a cat before.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> Ask Darkmoon what happens if nubs doesn't get enough exercise. Even my girl who's a bully mix needs tons of exercise as well as mental stimulation or she becomes destructive.


BAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAA! That made me laugh out loud. Nubs will dive a sane person nuts when he doesn't get enough exercise. Today he's already have a 2 mile walk and he's now begging to go for another. I have my days where I want to strangle him because at 11pm at night, he has decided is the time to PLAY PLAY PLAY PPPPPLLLLLLAAAAAAYYYYY! Terriers... *sighs*



luvntzus said:


> I do like Great Danes, but I don't love them. I hadn't thought of how I would handle people giving me dirty looks about my dog...


This is something you'll have to learn to deal with if you decide to get a larger dog. It's rare for me to have people yank their kids away from Nubs or cross the street to avoid us. I get many dirty looks, but I've developed a thicker skin to it so it doesn't bother me at all. If you get a large dog of ANY breed your going to get that. People just do not like larger dogs it seems.

If you want a dog just for looks, go to your shelter and take a look for ANY black dog. I'm not joking. Black dogs will stop people in their tracks. They can look mean 24/7 but are just as sweet as ever. I think THAT is the route you should go. Go out and see what mutts the shelter has in black in a non-bully non-guardian breed. I don't think either of those breeds fit you at all. I think it would be a LARGE mistake to get one. Even a med. sized black dog will stop people in their tracks. Weird, but true!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought you had two chihuahuas too? 

Anyways, pit bulls are a lot of energy and a lot of dog. I know you've said papillons are too much energy for you. I think a pit bull would drive you up the wall to be honest. Most medium-large dog breeds are going to have substantial energy unless you go for a pretty low key adult. That could be an option but my gut feeling is any breed you get won't be as 'convenient' as a shih tzu. Then what?

Though I don't agree that if you can't handle a pit bull or lab then you shouldn't get a collie. Give me a collie type ANY day over a retriever or terrier. We just mesh better.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah ha, I found a very low energy, calm and low maintenance option for personal protection:










Or if you are more concerned about your home....


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Shell said:


> Ah ha, I found a very low energy, calm and low maintenance option for personal protection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE it!!!! I have both a "scary" dog and guns in my home. Robber beware  Thankfully I also know how to properly handle both. 




After readying this thread I have to agree with everyone elsend say that you really shouldn't get any kind of medium to large breed. Not that that is a bad thing, all people are different. Cats are always good  I'm begging Steven to get me either a new Rottie puppy or a fluffy white baby doll face persian now.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> Okay, the smooth Collie is out. I'm about to give up on this whole protection dog thing and get a cat. Not kidding. I really like Exotic Shorthairs. My dogs are very gentle around cats and Exotic Shorthairs are a shorthaired Persian with plush fur. They are calmer than regular cats and have smushy faces.


I have something that I'd like to recommend to you that makes me feel a lot safer: a zap stick. Mine has a handy little case that straps onto my belt, and it makes a really scary sound, so it's still intimidating. Also, I think in some states there are legal issues regarding the stun guns that actually shoot a projectile. But yeah, get a zap stick!

As far as cats, my favorite breed is the Maine ****, but I think your tastes may vary, lol!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola must not have gotten the memo that she is supposed to be low-energy and convenient! She needs 20-30 minutes of training and 1-2 hours of running around like a madwoman every day or else she'll wake up at 3 am saying "Paarrtay:rockon:!"


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

LoMD13 said:


> Lola must not have gotten the memo that she is supposed to be low-energy and convenient! She needs 20-30 minutes of training and 1-2 hours of running around like a madwoman every day or else she'll wake up at 3 am saying "Paarrtay:rockon:!"


Ha, she sounds like Porter....though i'm sure having like 10 lb (im just guessing) jumping on you is way better than having a 110 lb brick wall run full speed right and take your legs out from under you. To be honest he is WAY more lazy thahe should be for his breed. He forgot he was a working dog.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

This thread makes me dizzy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

BooLette said:


> This thread makes me dizzy.


You ain't alone sister. We've gone from a dog to feel safe to dogs that look scary but are easy to handle to a cat that.. offers none of those things? I'm lost.


----------

